#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Ум и знание. Традиция изучения теории познания в Гоман-дацане тибетского монастыря Дрэпун

## Dechen Norzang

Вышло 2-е издание книги "Ум и знание. Традиция изучения теории познания в Гоман-дацане тибетского монастыря Дрэпун"

СПб.: Нестор-История, 2010
60 x 90 1/16, 300 экз., 306 стр., мягкий переплет, 2-е изд., исправленное 
Введение, перевод с тибетского: Р. Н. Крапивина

В книге обсуждаются основы буддийской теории познания, в частности, представлены классификации познавательных актов с точки зрения развития ума, содержится курс лекций по предмету «Ум и знание» современного тибетского ученого Чжамьян Кенцзэ, переведенный на русский язык, и текст тибетского источника XVIII в., на основании которого был прочитан этот курс.
Книга предназначена для специалистов-тибетологов, буддологов и всех интересующихся вопросами познания и буддизма.



Заказать книгу можно здесь: http://dharma.ru/product/8438

----------

Дечен Намдрол (07.10.2013), Клим Самгин (19.10.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У кого нет - надо срочно купить. Хороший, основательный источник.

Первый тираж вообще нигде не достать.

----------

